# Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

					FabsSpeed aus dem PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum bastelt derzeit an einem neuen High-End-PC, der unter anderem mehrere Grafikkarten beinhaltet. Um die Hardware leise auf niedrigen Temperaturen zu halten, ist der Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung geplant. Diese unterscheidet sich aber durch ihr Design von anderen Wasserkühlungen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*


----------



## starchildx (20. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Endlich mal wieder was neues, dazu noch eine saubere Umsetzung. Sehr schön.


----------



## Bene11660 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Richtig Gute Idee und Hammer Umsetzung


----------



## efdev (20. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

gefällt mir sehr gut auch wenn für mich die schläuche einfach zur wakü gehören.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Da bleibt nicht mehr viel außer: 

Richtig dickes Ding. Finde ich super.


----------



## Dj Ambush (20. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

DAS ist eine Wasserkühlung. Nicht so ein Gartenschlauch-Gewurstel mit Kabelsalat wie man es sonst immer sieht.

.X.


----------



## ha-jo55 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Das ist ja mal supi


----------



## paxpl (20. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Ich brauch eine Fräsmaschiene  Sieht super aus!!!


----------



## hodenbussard (20. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

mmmmmmmmmmmmm meine Fresse  Was bist Du durchgeknallt,klasse Projekt


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

richtig nice!


----------



## Gamer090 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Tolles Projekt  Weiter so


----------



## Infernal-jason (21. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Ach du meine fresse. Kostet bestimmt 5-7000 €


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. März 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Damm!!! richtig Goil !!! Respekt dafür Unkonventionelle wege zu gehen. ^^


----------



## Dartwurst (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Ich schäme mich nicht, meinen Neid zuzugeben. Das würde ich auch gern beherrschen. Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Ich frag mich wo man die Sachen anfertigen lassen kann, sprich so Maschinerien hat nicht jeder oder besser gesagt fast keiner zu Hause stehen.


----------



## kadda67 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Wow ich bin echt beeindruckt.

Warum schwarz weiss Filter auf jedem Foto? Man erkennt ja fast nichts ARGH!


----------



## CiSaR (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Wie gerne hätte ich auch so eine CNC Fräse 

Auch sonst ein unglaublich geiles Projekt 


PS: einfach mal bei Google schauen da gibt es einige Firmen die auf Anfrage CNC Arbeiten machen


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

hier wäre einer aber der machts nur für die großen firmen, Gutmann CNC-Technik GmbH - Frästechnik, Drehtechnik, Vorrichtungsbau, Baugruppenmontage, innovative Komplettlösungen da hab ich als kleiner man direkt in die bach gekakt.


----------



## NiXoN (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Wow, krasse Sache . Wenn ich dagegen meine WaKü sehe, da schäm ich mich ja fast und es vergeht einem der Bastelspaß .

Wer misst das alles mm-genau aus. Bin gespannt wie das fertig aussieht. Mit den Kabeln biste ja nicht so "flexibel" .
Ich hatte letztens bereits ein ähnliches Projekt gesehen, aber mit dem Selbstbau-AGB war das mMn nicht.

Also auch von mir: HOCHACHTUNG!!  Klasse gedacht & Klasse gemacht!


----------



## Black_Beetle (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Boahhhhhhhh beeindruckend! Hammer Projekt! Hammer Arbeit! Gefällt mir richtig. Es ist selten das ich mir solche Artikel anschaue aber das hier ist alles andere als 0/8/15. Auch sehr geiles Gehäuse. Einzigste was mich stört sind diese ollen schwarz/weiß Fotos aber wahrscheinlich daher das es diesen Artikel noch interessanter macht weil man noch mehr sehen will. Hatte meine Kühlkörper damals bei Anfitec machen lassen jedoch sind diese aus Kupfer.


----------



## CiSaR (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> hier wäre einer aber der machts nur für die großen firmen, Gutmann CNC-Technik GmbH - Frästechnik, Drehtechnik, Vorrichtungsbau, Baugruppenmontage, innovative Komplettlösungen da hab ich als kleiner man direkt in die bach gekakt.


 
Ich hatte einfach nach CNC - Firmen gesucht und hab zumindest in Berlin die eine oder andere kleine Bude finden können bin aber selber noch nicht soweit um da mal was in Auftrag zu geben und zu schauen wie das läuft. Ansonsten weiß ich von dem ein oder anderen hier im Forum das die das auf Arbeit machen können aber frage mich jetzt hier nicht nach Namen^^


----------



## cryzen (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Das beste Wakü die ich eigentlich bis jetzt   gesehen habe hebt sich wikrlich extrem von den ( normalen ab )


----------



## -Cryptic- (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Richtig geil! 
Ich hab vor etwa einem Jahr mit WaKü's aufgehört nachdem mitten im Betrieb mein Rechner geflutet wurde. War zwar nur bei dieser einen WaKü der Fall nachdem ich bereits sechs wassergekühltes Systeme gebaut hatte, aber es hat mir irgendwie die Lust an der Thematik genommen.  Aber dein Ansatz ist wirklich mal was ganz Neues. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass bei so einem WaKü-System die Gefahr ein Überflutung gen null tendiert wenn es erstmal zusammengebaut ist. Prima Idee.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Sehr geiles Konzept, bin echt gespannt wie es ausschaut wenns fertig ist. Ich glaub bei sowas ist der Preis nebensache.


----------



## Kurry (19. Mai 2013)

Verdammt gut soweit. Aber bitte nicht schon wieder schwarz rot


----------



## stolle80 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Und wie macht der das alles sauber? Irgendwann verkalkt das doch alles ?


----------



## CiSaR (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Und wie macht der das alles sauber? Irgendwann verkalkt das doch alles ?


 
Dafür nimmt man ja destilliertes Wasser da ist ja so gut wie kein Kalk mehr drin


----------



## Simita (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Über den Preis Nicht Nach denken, da bekommt man bloß kopfschmerzen.
aber richtg nett anzusehen


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Ich muss sagen die Idee ist wirklich sehr schön. Nicht nur schön sondern wohl auch robust, modular und praktisch, insbesondere auch im Vergleich zu Rohren.


----------



## Ratskrone (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Was das an Arbeit und Geld gekostet hat.... Sehr schön geworden


----------



## Killermarkus81 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Absolut beeindruckend! 

Ich danke sehr herzlich für die Eindrücke und neuen Denkanstöße!


----------



## SpLiNtEx (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Absoluter Respekt für diese Arbeit. Sieht echt sehr geil aus


----------



## naruto8073 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Respekt.   Einfach unglaublich schön.


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Respekt eines der allerbersten Werke die ich je gesehen habe im Wakü Bereich
Solltest es commerziel vertreiben würde dann auch sofort was bestellen


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

für alle, die vom preis kopfschmerzen bekommen wollen:



FabsSpeed schrieb:


> Nur Material und Maschinenstunden des großen Reservoirs liegen bei ca. 1.300 Euro.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Hm... für 1300€ könnte man sich mit etwas Fantasie schon eine kleine CNC Fräse bauen _und_ locker ausreichend Plexiglas kaufen.


----------



## FabsSpeed (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Wow, vielen herzlichen Dank für all das positive Feedback auf den Rechner! Videos und weitere Fotos gibt es bald. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spw (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Super Teil ,Respekt!

PS: designed and builT     duck und wech XD


----------



## PCTom (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

nice mir fehlen die Worte einfach nur


----------



## Do Berek (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Respekt für soviel Audauer,hätt ich wohl kaum durchgehalten,bin sogar grad zu faul meine Kabel zu sleeven. Und schick siehts auch aus, n' bißchen Tron Optik.Verdammt cool!


----------



## Psychodelity (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

das kann man nicht mit Worten beschreiben 

einfach nur...Respekt,Lob und Anerkennung 

schön das es noch Leute gibt die Zeit und Interesse investieren für solch ein schönes Projekt


----------



## Combi (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

wohl der schönste komplettmod,den ich bisher gesehen habe.
traumcase,platz ohne ende,trotzdem schön im design.
eine wakü,wie sie noch keiner gesehen hat.
habe noch kein ästhetischeren mod gesehen.da stimmt alles.
design,homogenität,effizienz,leistung und schönheit in perfektion.
meinen respekt hast du auf ewig. 

hast dir nen neuen titel verdient:  THE GOD OF MOD !!!!!!!!!

bin gespannt,ob weitere mods in planung sind und ob du schon jucken in den fingern hast!


----------



## GrannyStylez (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Perfektion!!! 

Ich hab ein paar von deinen Bildern auf A3 Glanzpapier bei mir in der Arbeit aufgehängt... besser als jedes Sportauto-Plakat


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Hammer geile Arbeit. Grenzt schon an Perfektionismus 
Was mir nicht gefällt sind die hässlichen Rollen und die Farbe des Wassers. Ansonsten bin ich sprachlos


----------



## ClimaX-0 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Hier hat er es soweit ich weiß anfertigen lassen:
E22 - Welcome to our website!
Sehr geiler PC.


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

wie die ich ersten minuten des video sah 
muste ich erst mal pinkeln


----------



## xxmoghulxx (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Wer will da denn noch mit Zocken, ich würde stundenlang in das Case schauen! Mit Abstand das B este was ich gesehen hab und eine geniale Vidoepräsentation....


----------



## cryzen (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Wird bestimmt schon laut bei 4 pumpen aber sieht echt TOP aus !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandicoot (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Ist echt Super geworden, eines der schönsten und kreativsten Projekte was ich bis her gesehen hab. Tolle Arbeit


----------



## Arino (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Bin ich der einzige der irgendwie Rosinen in die Augen gepflanzt bekommt wenn man den Titel liest? 
Traum-PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung ohne "Schläuchen" fertiggestellt ?? 
Ich kann auch vollkommen daneben liegen durch die Hitze hier aber heisst es nicht Schläuche?


----------



## toxic27 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Traum naja ... Gut gemacht ja aber die Verkabelung ist nicht gerade gut gelöst und stört iwie das ansonsten so aufgeräumte Innenleben. Hut ab vor der Arbeit allerdings.


----------



## ClimaX-0 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*



Arino schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der irgendwie Rosinen in die Augen gepflanzt bekommt wenn man den Titel liest?
> Traum-PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung ohne "Schläuchen" fertiggestellt ??
> Ich kann auch vollkommen daneben liegen durch die Hitze hier aber heisst es nicht Schläuche?


 
Heul...


----------



## reall (4. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

ein traum   dass projekt ist voll gelungen


----------



## 0815klimshuck (5. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

 ohne Worte


----------



## Gast12307 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Wirklich sehr gelungen-bis auf einen Fauxpas!

Selbsentworfene und für tausende von Euro fremdgefertigte Plexiteile in Verbindung mit den ultrahäßlichen EKWB-Kühlern in Fußbodendesign.
Sorry,aber das ist ein NoGo.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (5. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Technisch schon sehr beeindruckend, gute Arbeit! Aber optisch machts mich überhaupt nicht an.


----------



## HaCKEr (5. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Aaaalter... wunderschön!


----------



## Kerkilabro (5. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

http://rog.asus.com/de/54372012/gaming/interview-mit-dem-profi-modder-ban-nguyen/ Hab ich doch irgendwo schon einmal gesehen


----------



## purzelpaule (6. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

mag technisch gut gelöst sein, sieht mMn aber zum abgewöhnen aus... um es mal gesittet zu sagen.... Für das Geld, was dort reingesteckt wurde hätte man sicher auch eine optisch ansprechendere Lösung gefunden.


----------



## FabsSpeed (7. August 2013)

purzelpaule schrieb:


> mag technisch gut gelöst sein, sieht mMn aber zum abgewöhnen aus... um es mal gesittet zu sagen.... Für das Geld, was dort reingesteckt wurde hätte man sicher auch eine optisch ansprechendere Lösung gefunden.


 

Dann freue ich mich auf Dein Built!

Vielen Dank für die wirklich super vielen Zuschriften und auch hier dem positiven Feedback ... es gibt immer wieder vereinzelte Leute die es ja noch besser können,... ich habe den Rechner für mich gebaut und nach meinen Design Vorstellungen.

Vielen herzlichen Dank auch an die Redaktion hier, die mich zum dritten mal auf die Main gesetzt haben!


----------



## Kurry (7. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*



FabsSpeed schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die wirklich super vielen Zuschriften und auch hier dem positiven Feedback ... es gibt immer wieder vereinzelte Leute die es ja noch besser können,... ich habe den Rechner für mich gebaut und nach meinen Design Vorstellungen.



So ein Build polarisiert halt und ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Das hat nichts mit besser machen zu tun. Ich zum Beispiel finde das rote Wasser auch nicht passend, aber es muss dir gefallen. Trotzdem sollte man immer offen für Kritik sein und nicht bei kleinstem Gegenwind das beleidigte Kindlein spielen, das solltest du nach so einem Build eigentlich nicht nötig haben!


----------



## steinschock (7. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Einfach Krass 

Möchte aber garnicht wissen wie du alles Angeschlossen bekommen hast.


----------



## PanikGOW (7. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Hübche Arbeit. Sieht Super aus. Respekt.


----------



## nobbi77 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Was soll ich sagen? WOW!!!!

Aufgrund meines Umzuges habe ich momentan eh keine Zeit zum Modden, aber wenn ich das Projekt so sehe: Hut ab, ich muss erst mal ein Jahr üben, bevor ich weiter mache.
Oder ich mache nur noch mit Luft....
Auf jeden Fall göttlich, genial, Gratz zur Main, uvm. an besten Wünschen und Glückwünschen.
Ich habe erneut meinen Meister gefunden. Mal sehen, ob du das selbst noch irgendwann toppen kannst.

LG

Nobbi


----------



## zab0r (8. August 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Project N.V. - A watercooling adventure - YouTube weiss jetzt nicht obs schon irgentwo im forum gepostet wurde.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. August 2013)

Ohne worte


----------



## Elvis3000 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Krasse nummer......respekt an den erbauer.......


----------



## azzih (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Sieht zwar schön geordnet aus,und handwerklich bestimmt sehr anspruchsvoll, aber gefällt mir trotzdem nicht. Diese festen Plexiglas-Wasserkanäle sehen irgendwie nicht so schön aus und die Farben mit dem hässlichen Weiss und Rot...sieht aus wie 5 Liter Pferdesperma.


----------



## cryzen (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*



azzih schrieb:


> Sieht zwar schön geordnet aus,und handwerklich bestimmt sehr anspruchsvoll, aber gefällt mir trotzdem nicht. Diese festen Plexiglas-Wasserkanäle sehen irgendwie nicht so schön aus und die Farben mit dem hässlichen Weiss und Rot...sieht aus wie 5 Liter Pferdesperma.


 
Schaff das mal nur in kleinster weise so ,dann kannste mitreden 

p.s.  dein Nick passt zu deiner Umgangsfrom


----------



## wobbes (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Hammer auf jeden Fall einer der Schönsten PCs am Markt aller Achtung ....


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Sehr sauber umgesetzte Wasserkuehlung. Mal etwas Anderes mit den Plexikanaelen 
Farbgebung der Kuehlfluessigkeit ist natuerlich Geschmackssache. 

Leider im Finnish etwas nachgelassen . Die Kabelverlegung, die Front mit den verschiedenen Blenden passt irgendwie nicht zu der toll gemachten Wasserkuehlung, fuers Laufwerk evtl. ne Stealthblende oder Komplettfront oder oder oder 




cryzen schrieb:


> Schaff das mal nur in kleinster weise so ,dann kannste mitreden


 
Ist das hier ein Huldigungsthread oder darf man auch Kritik aeussern?


----------



## azzih (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*



cryzen schrieb:


> Schaff das mal nur in kleinster weise so ,dann kannste mitreden
> 
> p.s.  dein Nick passt zu deiner Umgangsfrom


 
Was war genau an meinem Beitrag nicht angemessen? Ist halt meine Meinung, ich finde das Ding nicht wirklich stylish. Komm damit klar und heul mir net die Ohren voll nur weil ich net rumschleime sondern grade raus sage was ich denke. Das hier isn offenes Forum und ich brauch kein Diplom in Maschinenbau und sonst irgend eine Vorrausetzung um mein Senf hier kund zu tun.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Schönes Teil!


----------



## n1c0 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Geiles Teil


----------



## Darknesss (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Echt gut gelungen 

Nur von der Farbe her finde ich es nicht so ansprechend 
(Weiß finde ich da unpassend, Blau wäre da m.M.n besser, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden)


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Hammer wenn man bedenkt was da alles an arbeit drin steckt und die Planungen usw oO


----------



## leckerbier (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Dagegen ist ja mein PC peinlich simpel. Erste Sahne.


----------



## okeanos7 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

ich hätte angst dass er wegrollt  xD

aber geiles maschinschen


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Die Idee an sich is wirklich Hammer! Hätte ich auch gern so Teile.  Wär schön, wenns die Teile so zu kaufen gäbe.

Die AGB sind aber leider nicht so meins. Die gesleevten Kabel, das hätte man alles noch ordentlicher verlegen können. Auch auf der Rückseite.

Aber das ist wirklich Geschmacksache. Ist aber dennoch eine Hammer Leistung. Sowohl von der Idee als auch vonner Kohle her

Aber es muss ja immer einen wie mich geben der was zu stänkern hat


----------



## ikarus007 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

pervers gutes video


----------



## Badaal (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Sehr, sehr schön. Die Ästhetik ist sicherlich Ansichtssache, ich stehe auch eher auf extreme Casemods. Jedoch finde ich dieses Case trotzdem Wunderschön, von der WaKü wollen wir gar nicht anfangen. Wie viele Stunden hast du denn investiert?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*



Badaal schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schön. Die Ästhetik ist sicherlich Ansichtssache, ich stehe auch eher auf extreme Casemods. Jedoch finde ich dieses Case trotzdem Wunderschön, von der WaKü wollen wir gar nicht anfangen. Wie viele Stunden hast du denn investiert?


 
dürfte in dem buildlog irgendwo stehen.


----------



## marvinj (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Wow nice! 
Sieht geil aus, ziehe meinen Hut vor dem User ;D


----------



## Marbuel (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Gefällt mir persönlich jetzt überhaupt nicht. Dennoch, von der Arbeitsleistung an sich, als auch der Qualität der Umsetzung ziehe ich meinen Hut.


----------



## FatalMistake (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Waahnsinn! 
hab mir grad gestern das Video auf Youtube angesehen - hatte echt 5 Minuten mal den Mund offen 
wirklich schöner Rechner, die Wakü bedarf ja glaub ich keinerlei Kommentar mehr - Respekt!
Weiter so 

mfg


----------



## larzer (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Sexiest PC alive


----------



## Verminaard (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*



larzer schrieb:


> Sexiest PC alive


 
Wuerd ich nicht unbedingt einfach so sagen.

Hier gibt es sehr schicke Teile.
Andere Forenuser hier haben genauso tolle Teile gebaut, die vielleicht, bis auf die Wasserkuehlungsgestaltung ausgefeilter sind.
XE85 und Ben fallen mir da ganz spontan ein, wobei es wirklich eine Unzahl an total gut gemachter PC Mods gibt.
Welcher der sexiest oder Beste ist, ist nicht ganz so einfach festzulegen


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

der pc von ben ist meiner meinung ein Million-Dollar-PC kanidat


----------



## MrWoogey (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Caselabs TH10 N.V.: Ein PC mit Ausnahme-Wasserkühlung entsteht - wo sind die Schläuche hin?*

Top Sys


----------

